# Speedometer and Odometer Problem



## tallford78 (May 28, 2006)

96 Nissan Altima GXE. Yesterday while driving I noticed my speedometer was stuck at 38 mph and the odometer wasn't working. I shut the car off and restarted it and it stayed at 0mph and the odometer still didn't work. I parked the car for a couple hours, got in and drove about 3 miles with it working fine until it stopped working again. Today the same thing happened. I drove a couple of miles and then the speedometer is showing 0mph and the odometer isnt working. Any ideas what could be causing this?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

tallford78 said:


> 96 Nissan Altima GXE. Yesterday while driving I noticed my speedometer was stuck at 38 mph and the odometer wasn't working. I shut the car off and restarted it and it stayed at 0mph and the odometer still didn't work. I parked the car for a couple hours, got in and drove about 3 miles with it working fine until it stopped working again. Today the same thing happened. I drove a couple of miles and then the speedometer is showing 0mph and the odometer isnt working. Any ideas what could be causing this?



this user is having a similar problem, cut and paste and read this link, it might help out

http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/120885-speedometer-vehicle-speed-sensor.html


----------



## marocket (Jun 4, 2006)

Yea I had this problem too and I put in a new gauge cluster yesterday and it works great. Just go on ebay and look for someone parting out a car and ask for the gauge cluster. I got mine for $20 w/ shipping. If you need help puttin in the new one or gettin the old one out I can help ya. Its a pretty simple install with no major dissasembly.


----------

